
Take Back Your Attention - acconrad
http://blogs.hbr.org/schwartz/2011/02/take-back-your-attention.html
======
jag0
Some very valid points raised in this article. I think the effects of fading
attention spans is something that the world hasn't yet realized and eventually
the long term effects may very well be far worse than we think.

Imagine having a whole generation of people with ADD like symptoms?

~~~
acconrad
We already do :\ I need to utilize this advice myself

